# Best manual camera under 200$ for FP-100C film.



## tetsu (Nov 7, 2012)

Hey there folks! I will really like to shoot with FP-100C film. Im currently shooting with Polaroid 600 (but I don´t like the impossible project film) and also with a Fuji Instax 210 (love the colors and the film price).

But lately I want to have more control over the shoots and the FP-100C and FP-3000B are great films I really want to try. I´ve been searching for the best camera for this films, all the Polaroids 100/200/300/400 seems fine (specially the 250/350 with Zeiss lenses) but I want more control over the photo.

Can you please recomend a good manual camera with a sub 200$ price? 

The Mamiya RB67 Pro seems to be a nice option.

Mamiya RB67 Pro Medium Format SLR Body Film Camera with 127mm Lens | eBay

Any other recomendations?


Thanks!


----------



## The_Traveler (Nov 7, 2012)

The RB67 is a great camera when used on a tripod but that particular RB67 needs a back and a focus hood before you could use it and those will cost some good $.
Secondly, there are no examples to show if the shutter is working correctly - a real problem with rarely used cameras with large leaf shutters. Accumulated dust, oil, grit cause them to slow or even hang. 
I had an estimate of $800 to repair an RB67 shutter two years ago - much more than the camera was worth.


----------



## tetsu (Nov 7, 2012)

The_Traveler said:


> The RB67 is a great camera when used on a tripod but that particular RB67 needs a back and a focus hood before you could use it and those will cost some good $.
> Secondly, there are no examples to show if the shutter is working correctly - a real problem with rarely used cameras with large leaf shutters. Accumulated dust, oil, grit cause them to slow or even hang.
> I had an estimate of $800 to repair an RB67 shutter two years ago - much more than the camera was worth.




thanks for the replay, it seems a complicated decision based on cost, what would be the best polaroid (automatic) for the task? 

thanks!


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2012)

tetsu said:


> ...all the Polaroids 100/200/300/400 seems fine (specially the 250/350 with Zeiss lenses)...



They don't have Zeiss lenses.  They have Zeiss rangefinders only.


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2012)

tetsu said:


> ...all the Polaroids 100/200/300/400 seems fine (specially the 250/350 with Zeiss lenses)...



They don't have Zeiss lenses.  They have Zeiss rangefinders only. And, the more expensive manual-control 180,190,195 models have Tominon lenses.

If you don't need manual exposure control then all the Polaroid  100,200,300,400 cameras are OK (some models better than others) though  you'll have to deal with the battery problem -- either by paying $10-$40  for the obscure batteries or by conversion to more common batteries.

Or, you can get one of the plastic bodied Polaroid packfilm models that use AA batteries -- the ProPack, the EE100 or the Reporter.

And, as always, you'll have to ensure the camera you choose is in good operating condition with good bellows.


----------



## timor (Nov 7, 2012)

compur said:


> the more expensive manual-control 180,190,195 models have Tominon lenses.


These are really hard to find, but I keep looking. Compur, what about 185 ? Also good lens ?
And for Tetsu some info on Polaroids:
The Land List


----------



## compur (Nov 7, 2012)

Yes, I should have included the 185 with the others.


----------



## tetsu (Nov 8, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys! In the end I bought a Polaroid 250 on ebay (with the battery already converted).


----------

